# Which is best OPERA OR MOZILLA FIREFOX.?



## kerthivasan (May 24, 2008)

HI GUYS.
CAN U TELL ME Which is best OPERA OR MOZILLA FIREFOX.?


----------



## Garbage (May 24, 2008)

Both are having their pros and cons. You could have been searched before asking here.

Just scroll down and read Similar Threads.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 24, 2008)

Yes, and no browser fanboyism, people. You use both, and you decide which is better. Some might just swear with opera "its fast! its furious!" , while some might say "FF addons rulz~!!!!111" so no need. Yu use both and decide.


----------



## vikassethi (May 24, 2008)

If you are looking far fastest browsing experience then Opera. I use Opera.
And as correctly mentioned, if you have addons in mind then FF.


----------



## kerthivasan (May 24, 2008)

thanks for ur response guys


----------



## shady_inc (May 24, 2008)

FF manages to do with Add-ons what Opera does on default installation.!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 24, 2008)

Yeah try it urself n u can tell . . . For me opera is best . . I use with gprs so i require light weight . . Opera has option for showing images or not with just a click of a button . . So it suits me best . . . And wen i get xml parsing error it can rectify by reload . . So its the best for me . . .


----------



## ico (May 24, 2008)

I've used both Firefox & Opera....but I like Firefox more......


----------



## Pathik (May 24, 2008)

OPERA. the king of all browsers.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 24, 2008)

I would again say "Opera Rocks"..


----------



## saqib_khan (May 24, 2008)

Opera


----------



## napster007 (May 24, 2008)

Go for the opera...its lighter than FF and also faster.


----------



## utsav (May 24, 2008)

@puchungbhutia do we have ff for mobile  .its a pc browsers discussion


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 25, 2008)

Opera hands down..It has all required features builtin...FF is good for Social Networking sites (which have problems in Opera)


----------



## nishantv2003 (May 25, 2008)

Internet Explorer 7 

it has got speed of opera and addon power of firefox.....

well, i like it.


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2008)

One browser cannot fulfill all the needs. Each browser has its unique features. It all depends on the "Out Of Box" Experience. Practically a non technoholic user will not bother to check if any adons are available for the perticular browser or not. Many are not even aware of browsers other than IE ( no wars pls ). 

I have been using Opera for the past 5 yrs and it has given me the best results. But Opera is not the only browser which I use. I also use Firefox as well as IE Pro. 

Opera - 
Pros: Super fast. Tiny footprint. loads and loads of features like integrated Main/chat/RSS client, Mouse Guestures, Awesome zoom feature, Speed Dial  and not for forget a super download manager with bittorrent protocol support to name a few. 

Cons: Most of the cons are site related, some sites dont render properly.. but its basically the site developers mistake and not Opera's. Closed Source, but it doesnot matter if you are not a developer. 

Firefox: 
Pros: Second widest used browser. Fast, No problem rendering sites. Quick bug fixes, Loads of addons. Open Source, this too doesnt matter if you are not a developer. 

Con: Heavy on resources. Pathetic download manager ( but can be improved by using adons ). Auto Update doesnot work with Linux ( thats my experience ), Unsigned addons can be used with FF this may have a security risk if the add-on contains malicious code so use unsigned add-ons at your own risk.

IE: Not in the topic of discussion.. so no comments.

So at the end if you are looking for out of box experience then its Opera all the way No browser can match the features of opera.. but if you want tons of add ons and if you are ok with your browser taking up resources then FF.


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

got lots of RAM and want hell load of flexibility and open support then look no further than Firefox


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 25, 2008)

Pathik said:


> OPERA. the king of all browsers.





Cool G5 said:


> I would again say "Opera Rocks"..





khansaqib101 said:


> Opera





napster007 said:


> Go for the opera...its lighter than FF and also faster.



All of you go here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8342



nishantv2003 said:


> Internet Explorer 7
> 
> it has got speed of opera and addon power of firefox.....
> 
> well, i like it.



You like ie?????!!!!!

You should use both of them and after a few days you will be able to make your own choice.


----------



## kerthivasan (May 27, 2008)

but i terms of security which do you prefer?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 27, 2008)

Not another meaningless post again, You have to use all three and compare them yourself dude!!! Opera is very stable and secure by iteself. For FF you can have addons like NoScript. For IE you can run your AV software and go to sleep, or get IEPro which I have no knowledge about. Does it make Internet Exploder more explosive? I mean, more secure?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 27, 2008)

opera and firefox are designed to coexist. They are not like IE where one browser gains supremacy forcefully.

I suggest you install both, as both are equally secure and much more hacker proof than IE. You can customise Firefox much more than Opera, but opera needn't be customised at all because it has everything an average user needs by default. Both have their pros and an extremely tiny number of cons, but its not worth selecting one and leaving the other for any reason. Go ahead and install both. But don't forget to customise firefox, without which its not as useful. And please redo the keyboard shortcuts in opera as the default ones might screw some people.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (May 28, 2008)

Mozilla Man...


----------



## Gigacore (May 28, 2008)

Opera FTW!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm said:


> Mozilla Man...


Are you still stuck in 2000 ? Mozilla is OOOOOLD man. Firefox is the way to go today.


----------



## axxo (May 28, 2008)

yup..if you keep the thread running ppl will come and post netscape and even Mosaic as the best browser. IMO even IE is good for me to initially download firefox and install after the os installation .


----------



## rahul_u_know_me (May 28, 2008)

opera has a lot of inbuild features for which ff needs addons...opera is fast.....light....and just cant end this list....its better.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 28, 2008)

I use IE7 and Opera. Opera is quiet fast and i just love the feature of  displaying download speed in kbps during loading of a web page  Have firefox 3 beta 5 installed, but its startup time on my system irritates me very much


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 28, 2008)

@Those who say FF is good cause of addons...

Well.. Plz checkout Opera's Widget Gallery... Some of the widgets are good alternatives of FF addons.. They are not as efficient as FF addons BUT they do work and provide a good experience.


----------



## tuxybuzz (May 29, 2008)

Opera anyday..the speed rocks..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> I use IE7 and Opera. Opera is quiet fast and i just love the feature of  displaying download speed in kbps during loading of a web page  Have firefox 3 beta 5 installed, but its startup time on my system irritates me very much


beta5 opens in about 5 seonds even when I boot it LIVE from an OS.
much much better than vanila firefox.


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

Am I the only Windows user here who uses Safari? I've used all the four browsers and found Safari to be the best. IE takes ages to load pages. Even FF isn't all that fast. Opera is very fast but some pages don't look the way they are supposed to. Compared to this Safari is fast, safe, has good features and loads all pages perfectly. Plus its font smoothning makes text look really really nice and the browser itself has a nice suave look to it. For me Safari is the best.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 29, 2008)

Here goes the browser battle again


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 1, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Here goes the browser battle again



yeah, thousandth time on this forum.



krazzy said:


> Am I the only Windows user here who uses Safari? I've used all the four browsers and found Safari to be the best. IE takes ages to load pages. Even FF isn't all that fast. Opera is very fast but some pages don't look the way they are supposed to. Compared to this Safari is fast, safe, has good features and loads all pages perfectly. Plus its font smoothning makes text look really really nice and the browser itself has a nice suave look to it. For me Safari is the best.



The question asks you to chose between Opera & FF, where did safari come in from?


----------



## ashnu_tnj (Jun 20, 2008)

i use both of them and i think opera is the best.but some webpages mostly suit with firefox and they donot run properly in opera.


----------



## zorrotech2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Well it depends from person to person...both of them have their own pro s nd cons....but i personally feels firefox is better


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 20, 2008)

I stick to opera but the beta version 9.5 caused some problem . It crashes after sometime . . I uninstalled it and then installed old one 9.27 but still same problem . . And wen using the beta it failed to initiate the mail or feed in opera too . . Anyone with the solution for it . . Dont tell me to switch browser . . I love opera . .


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2008)

^d/l opera 9.5 final ver. 

do a clean instal


----------



## xbonez (Jun 20, 2008)

i use FF for browsing, and opera for IRC


----------



## ico (Jun 21, 2008)

Well, the Best Browser is which you like and keeps you satisfied......The Best Operating System is again the same which you like and that keeps you satisfied.

Try out both Opera & Firefox for few days and make your own choice. Anyways, such threads always get into Fanboy wars.......


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 21, 2008)

I never used FF so can't say anything about it. As for Opera. I am using it from its 7th version. It is the best for my needs. IE is quite slow. Also, Opera 9.50 is quite the best till now.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 21, 2008)

Firefox 
 , We get the speed of opera and the POwer of Firefox . What say guys ?

Opera + Firefox * Addons - Internet Exploerer = SuperFast Powerful Browser

*avencius.nl/content/firefox-3-vs-opera-950-memory-usage

Cough Cough


----------



## krazzy (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> The question asks you to chose between Opera & FF, where did safari come in from?



Instead of choosing between two good softwares and then recommending one, I decided to go ahead and recommend an excellent software that surpasses both of these. Why to restrict oneself to just good when you can have the best? Sorry for the late reply, BTW.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ But that's not the case. All browsers just pale in comparision to Opera. Firefox is it's closest competitor. Safari comes nowhere in the picture.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 22, 2008)

I suppose krazzy is using a mac


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 22, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Yes, and no browser fanboyism, people. You use both, and you decide which is better. Some might just swear with opera "its fast! its furious!" , while some might say "FF addons rulz~!!!!111" so no need. Yu use both and decide.



^^BEST ANSWER!!


----------



## Sathish (Jun 22, 2008)

i have opera 9.5 and FF3..now i completely switch over to FF3...
reasons;

. ff3 rendering is little quicker than opera9.5
. 'Other than English language' websites poorly displayed in opera.9.5. 
   this is the main reason i dont like to use opera9.5... if any solution is in opera9.5, pl tell me about it..
. ff3 has an excellent download manager addons. (i.e. "Dothemall"). After installing dothemall. i never used other dounload accelarator programmes.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 22, 2008)

^^^ do you mean Downthemall ? yeah it is good ability to download all links at once . even embedded things . try installing gresemonkey and Stylish for the power of firefox you can get userscripts at userscript.org , it has even Ad Block Plus Extention Which automatically blocks Ads With just simple subscription to a list (EasylistUSA.txt) your all ads will be blocked without even knowing 

Hey Guys have a look over here 
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90345


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> I suppose krazzy is using a mac



No I use Windows XP. Even I was a full time Opera and Firefox user before switching over full time to Safari. Of course full credit goes to Milind a.k.a. goobimama for writing that blog post describing the advantages of Safari browser which made me download it and use it for a few days which finally made me switch over to it. Also unlike some of you I wasn't a fan of either Opera or Firefox before switching over to Safari. So I guess it was easier for me to accept the fact that Safari indeed was superior to either of them.

Safari has neither the incredible built-in features of the Opera nor the endless number of add-ons as in Firefox. Its just a simple straight forward browser that has great interface and minimal but essential features that are required for a proper web browsing experience. And that's what I love about it. You'll just need to spend a few days with it to realise the thought that Apple has put into making it, like the way text boxes can be resized the way you want on a page, the way tab bars slide around when you move them and the neat animation that happens when you pull out a tab to make it into a separate window. You don't find such incredible attention to detail in any other browser. This is what makes Apple software special. I don't use a Mac as of yet, but I sure do hope I would some day.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 22, 2008)

max_demon said:


> ^^^
> 
> Hey Guys have a look over here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90345



hi, i already read that site for windows XP myths... 
I know all the details are authoritative information. 

But, practically i felt ff3...sorry.. Ff3 is slightly faster than IE7..

Anyhow, timely reading about Firefox myths.... good.


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 22, 2008)

Safari is faster than Opera


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 22, 2008)

firefox provides more addons but personally i think opera is faster than firefox. but safari for windows is the fastest.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 22, 2008)

Firefox is the best.

Browser war thread is already running in Fight Club.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 24, 2008)

I will really have to report this thread.
Dude! Search before starting the thread. I made this mistake and my thread closed. Mods, really close this thread!

Tips for other users! No more browser threads!


----------



## remrow (Jun 25, 2008)

No matter how many ads-on and plugins firefox has, but i still love opera.
Opera is the fastest browser in the world(scientifically proved).


----------



## max_demon (Jun 26, 2008)

^ cough cough Safari


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 1, 2008)

Safari is the fastest browser on earth now. I hate Opera cause 40 out of 100 websites Opera cannot open


----------



## remrow (Jul 5, 2008)

Even though i like appple(fruit) i hate safari.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody finding opera 9.26 to be better than opera 9.51. Opera 9.5+ versions have a few major bugs like not opnening tabs after choosing rt click open in background tab. The option to delete files from 'Transfers' is also missing. There is only an option to delete the reference to the download from the list of transfer but not the incompletely/completely downloaded file. For panels now I how to go to the left corner of the tab bar. In opera 9.26 I can click anywhere on the left edge to get the tools panel bar. The search alphabet changes are welcome though. For ex : i =google image search and w=wikipedia search. In 9.26 I had to manually do it but now it comes preconfigured.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2008)

Alt + D  will take me to the address bar.. perv version one had to press h .. it was anoying .. cause both FF & IE have Alt+D to goto address bar. 

the new tab button is on the other hand but thats not a problem .. we can always rearrange any button in opera  
.. 

One can press F4 to get the tool panel bar.  

Issues I have faced only one issue till now . Opera freezes for some time when I open two tabs.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 6, 2008)

Charan said:


> perv version



lol

You have no problems because you use keyboard for browsing. The new version increase hand movement for mouse users.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 6, 2008)

adithyagenius said:


> Anybody finding opera 9.26 to be better than opera 9.51. Opera 9.5+ versions have a few major bugs like not opnening tabs after choosing rt click open in background tab.
> The option to delete files from 'Transfers' is also missing. There is only an option to delete the reference to the download from the list of transfer but not the incompletely/completely downloaded file. For panels now I how to go to the left corner of the tab bar. In opera 9.26 I can click anywhere on the left edge to get the tools panel bar.


ya, i like 9.27 over newer version .

when downloading, sometimes opera hangs (download goes on).


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

I find 9.50 better than 9.51.


----------



## smile (Jul 6, 2008)

Always Firefox ...........love it


----------



## coolbuddy (Jul 6, 2008)

opera rocks........


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I find 9.50 better than 9.51.


 When did 9.51 came along? Btw what's the difference between 9.50 and 9.51?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

3 days back. 

Changes: *www.opera.com/docs/changelogs/windows/951/


----------



## k6153r (Jul 6, 2008)

Opera Opera and OPera


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 6, 2008)

Firefox


----------



## Rahim (Jul 6, 2008)

All fighter/flamers check this out Link to images -->The Good, The Bad & The Ugly & Bad, Good & Best


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 6, 2008)

Firefox 3


----------



## chesss (Jul 6, 2008)

Opera ...duh!



> Anybody finding opera 9.26 to be better than opera 9.51. Opera 9.5+ versions have a few major bugs like not opnening tabs after choosing rt click open in background tab.
> The option to delete files from 'Transfers' is also missing. There is only an option to delete the reference to the download from the list of transfer but not the incompletely/completely downloaded file. For panels now I how to go to the left corner of the tab bar. In opera 9.26 I can click anywhere on the left edge to get the tools panel bar.


1. try midle-click
2.delete file option removed for portability across platforms
3. panels - right customize - panels - show panel toggle.

9.51 fixes plentyyy of bugs , don't miss that


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 6, 2008)

This thread better be moved to the Fight Club. It is getting a little fanboyish and this thread shouldn't be here. 
@the author
You should always test out every browser first and then determine which is better. By asking other people can lead to wars. Anyways there are already many threads about this   topic. Please, please search before posting.


----------



## remrow (Jul 7, 2008)

> What does that spell? APP LE!!!!!!


APPLE !! i smell only fruit!.


----------

